# stonelick catfish?



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Has anyone ever caught anything big out of Stonelick lake? I know it has plenty of channel cat in it, but how about blues or shovelheads? What if you night fish in a small boat..... think you could come across them? There has to be some good size cats in there........ any info will help. thanks!!!


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Any info........any?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Captain Failboat (Jul 10, 2011)

Crickets Chirping


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't even hear crickets.....lol... more like the awkward silence...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

cali2ohio said:


> I don't even hear crickets.....lol... more like the awkward silence...


Well, you know what that means. Either the fishing there is horrible, or the fishing there is totally awesome. 

I would help you out but I haven't fished Stonelick since Reagan's first term.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Bullheads and channels are all youll find there, Ive never heard of any monsters caught from there, all I know, sorry. 

Salmonid


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Channels cats and maybe bullheads, but that's about it. Too shallow for blues I think. Not sure why there aren't any flatheads in there, but I've never heard of any caught and never seen any pictures of flatheads caught. There is a good population of decent channel cats. Not many over 10 lb that I know of. I'm sure they are in there though. You would think with all the dead trout in there they would be huge.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Talked to some guys today by the dam..... said they have caught some shovels..... fisherman's tale? Maybe.. I live ten minutes up the road.... if they are in there...... its my fisherman's resolution of 2013 to find one......... GAME ON!!!!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

There are a few flatheads in Stonelick...but probably not enough to bother targeting. I know of one caught back by the campground a few years back - wasn't huge by any means but was a flathead. Fished it a lot years ago but never caught anything but channels and bullhead.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

I live ten mins from Stonelick lake too lol. I fish there often and only catch Yellow bellies and channels. I fill my live bucket with bluegill and crappie at the dam alot then fish at the HCA or paylakes. I am interested to see if theres a monster flathead lurking about the lake. I figures theres always the chance of big fish in any large lake and theres always the dream that keeps us fisherman searching for these creatures of legend. I was thinking of bottom fishing a bullhead hooked through the tail and see what happens. Prolly around the dam. gonna try cutting off their spikes first lol. 

if your ever at the dam and see me..give me a hollor. I always enjoying meeting new friends and drinkin a beer with some rod bending action!


----------



## Irockcatfish (Aug 6, 2021)

I pulled a 30 plus pound flathead out of stonelick lick today it might be more I topped out my 30 pound scale and it was a good fish and It was cought out of a big brush pile


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I love how these threads are resurrected from 8 years ago! Congrats on the awesome flatty! I only catch skunks out of Stoney, though I did catch a LMB about 15 years ago.


----------

